# Its 1 year ago since I found this...



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

little treasure  What a great find she was, Loki & her companions have brought us so much happiness. They are all amazing but I'll always have a soft spot for our little Loki. She has got really quirky ways - the others don't squirm around like a dying worm like she does, she's one on her own & she's such a sweetheart.





































The boys trashing my bookcase 










And Jet


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Aww! They are such special babies, aren't they...


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

It's been a year! :Jawdrop Gosh doesn't seem that long ago.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
i had 3 ferrets many years back, they were a riot - a trinity of ferrets seems like 5 or 6 of any other species, LOL.
They were 2 jills & a jack, all desexed - friendly, fun-loving, & endlessly busy.
.
Before i got that trio from a friend who had bred them himself [he & family were moving to West Coast - Calif bans domestic ferrets, for some stoopid reason], i brought home a ferret from the local pet-shop for a trial, she was a biter who'd been brought in by her former owner, & they were trying to re-sell her.
I had her for 10-days, gave her a whole room to herself with a maze of hidey-holes, lots of enrichment, toys, a racing wheel, etc.
I never chased her, let her come to me, rewarded all curiosity, didn't pick her up, etc.
5 days in, i opened the door, stepped 2 ft into the room, closed it behind me, & stood there to see what she'd make of me.
She came over promptly, sniffed my toes, stepped onto my instep with both forefeet, carefully & deliberately sniffed my ankle, & very precisely turned her head sideways & bit me - HARD, thru my sock. No nip, a proper bite with multiple punctures. 
I tried for another 5 days to get her to accept ppl as visitors, if not handlers. No dice - humans were for biting, & nothing else. 
Back to the pet-shop she went, i have no idea what became of her.
.
my home-bred trio were completely unlike the relentlessly biting Marshall-bred ferret - i hasten to add that i've met many Marshall ferrets who were fine, sociable & sweet, she was an off-the-charts oddity.
but the homebred threesome were just super nice - friendly, curious, calm, highly interactive with ppl, loved total strangers [except cig-smokers, the odor made them sneeze & they avoided them], & made me laugh every time they romped. A barrel of fun! 
.
.
.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Where the heck did that year go?!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Cant believe its a year already since you found her, where has that time gone. Didn't take you long to get the bug did it When I was growing up though we started with one and ended up with several, think they are a bit like Siberians you cant just have one. Entertaining mischievous little devils like them too.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Babyshoes said:


> Aww! They are such special babies, aren't they...


They certainly are @Babyshoes . They are a dose of happiness. What's not to love about that? 



leashedForLife said:


> .
> .
> i had 3 ferrets many years back, they were a riot - a trinity of ferrets seems like 5 or 6 of any other species, LOL.
> They were 2 jills & a jack, all desexed - friendly, fun-loving, & endlessly busy.
> ...


When I found Loki straying that day I was really worried she would bite when I picked her up. I know their reputation & I knew nothing about her. Thankfully I don't think she has a bite in her My four are like your 3 were. Friendly, nosey and bags of fun And they all get on great, I love watching the interactions between them. They're just great.



Animallover26 said:


> It's been a year! :Jawdrop Gosh doesn't seem that long ago.





Frolicking Ferrets said:


> Where the heck did that year go?!





Sled dog hotel said:


> Cant believe its a year already since you found her, where has that time gone. Didn't take you long to get the bug did it When I was growing up though we started with one and ended up with several, think they are a bit like Siberians you cant just have one. Entertaining mischievous little devils like them too.


Its actually just over a year since I found her. It was the 14th of april. It really has flown though.  I cant imagine life without them now. They've become such a big part of our lives.

No it took a matter of days to get the bug June lol. Probably once I'd realised Loki wasn't going to savage me:Hilarious She is so easy to love, I couldn't bear the thought of moving her on when I knew we could give her a lovely life here. And she needed friends! So Jango & the kits were inevitable really lol. Its funny isn't it, the similarities? Sibes are addictive like ferrets are. Ferrets share the happy-go-lucky spiritedness of sibes. I think I prefer my animals not to be too domesticated, with a touch of the wild left in them


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> They certainly are @Babyshoes . They are a dose of happiness. What's not to love about that?
> 
> When I found Loki straying that day I was really worried she would bite when I picked her up. I know their reputation & I knew nothing about her. Thankfully I don't think she has a bite in her My four are like your 3 were. Friendly, nosey and bags of fun And they all get on great, I love watching the interactions between them. They're just great.
> 
> ...


At least she didn't bite you, the first one my dad bought home when I was a kid did bite me the first time I picked her up, that was my first experience that and a tetanus jab because of it That was the one and only time though, and it didn't stop the fascination or love for the little critters, as said for nearly all my childhood years we had them. Broke my heart when we finally lost her many years later, she was the first pet I probably loved and eventually lost.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> At least she didn't bite you, the first one my dad bought home when I was a kid did bite me the first time I picked her up, that was my first experience that and a tetanus jab because of it That was the one and only time though, and it didn't stop the fascination or love for the little critters, as said for nearly all my childhood years we had them. Broke my heart when we finally lost her many years later, she was the first pet I probably loved and eventually lost.


Aww she went on to steal your heart. I can see why June x. I would have been in my element if I'd had ferrets as a child, I had pretty much every small animal - but lol. I've loved all my critters but I know ferrets would have been my favourite species back then. They are very special.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Gorgeous photos! I think I may have same colour walls as you 

Quick question, do ferrets ever escape and live wild? I'm sure I saw one on my cycle to work. Looked up stoat and weasel etc and it didn't look like them, definitely more ferret.

Is that a possibility?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MilleD said:


> Gorgeous photos! I think I may have same colour walls as you
> 
> Quick question, do ferrets ever escape and live wild? I'm sure I saw one on my cycle to work. Looked up stoat and weasel etc and it didn't look like them, definitely more ferret.
> 
> Is that a possibility?


Aw thank you Mille.

Yes they do escape - a lot. They are great escape artists. Loki my albino was a stray. So its a real possibility the one you saw is a ferret.

I found Loki in April last year & apparently this is the time of year when hunters who use ferrets for rabbiting release them! They don't want to care for them anymore & just get new ferrets at the start of the next rabbiting season. (I hasten to add not all rabbiters are cruel & irresponsible like that. Many love their ferrets).

If I was you I'd contact your nearest ferret rescue with the location you saw the ferret in 

We might not agree on everything but at least we share the same taste in wall colourings x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> Aw thank you Mille.
> 
> Yes they do escape - a lot. They are great escape artists. Loki my albino was a stray. So its a real possibility the one you saw is a ferret.
> 
> ...


That's terrible, poor ferrets, but lucky Loki 

I will let them know.

Yep, we might not agree on everything, but believe me when I say I really admire you for your conviction and drive in the things you believe in.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MilleD said:


> That's terrible, poor ferrets, but lucky Loki
> 
> I will let them know.
> 
> Yep, we might not agree on everything, but believe me when I say I really admire you for your conviction and drive in the things you believe in.


It is a terrible thing to do. They're no more than a tool to some hunters. Loki has dropped on her little paws, she's spoiled rotten lol

That's great, thank you. I hope they can find it.

I know I'm a bit like a dog with a bone when something really bothers me So I'm very touched by your words, thank you Millie.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> Aww she went on to steal your heart. I can see why June x. I would have been in my element if I'd had ferrets as a child, I had pretty much every small animal - but lol. I've loved all my critters but I know ferrets would have been my favourite species back then. They are very special.


I had ferrets but wasn't allowed a dog as a child, although my parents did get one later after I married and left home. Which maybe explains why Ive ended I with multiples when I could have my own to make up for it.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I had ferrets but wasn't allowed a dog as a child, although my parents did get one later after I married and left home. Which maybe explains why Ive ended I with multiples when I could have my own to make up for it.


LOL. Most of my childhood we had a dog. Max then Sam - later on Holly. Being obsessed with animals (& prossibly because I'm an only child) one dog just wasn't enough for me. I dreamed of owning multiple dogs, making lists of their names, drawing kennels for my imaginary pack:Hilarious And even back then Siberians were top of my list. I made up for my lack of canines by filling my shed with rabbits & guinea pigs. I also had various hammies & gerbils When I moved out we got our first dogs Meg then Ellie, I still dreamed of owning a Sibe but wanted to wait till my kids were older. Luna was my dream come true. And then I was hooked like never before & it was inevitable more huskies would come along lol


----------

